# La Computadora mas rapida del mundo



## Fogonazo

*La Computadora mas rápida del mundo*

En realidad el titulo debería ser: *"La Computadora mas rápida del mundo (Por ahora)"*







La Blue Gene/P, fabricada por la compañía estado unidense IBM (International Business Machines) y presentad al publico en 2007.
Esta maquina, que forma parte de la segunda generación de supercomputadoras más poderosas del mundo, triplica el desempeño de su predecesora, La Blue Gene/L - la más rápida del mundo- . 
La Primera esta compuesta por 294.912 procesadores dispuestos en un sistema de racks de 72 elementos conectados mediante una red óptica. Su velocidad de procesamiento puede alcanzar los tres petaflops _cada uno equivale a mil millones de operaciones por segundo- . De esta forma la Blue Gene/p es mil veces más poderosa que una PC casera.






















Cada cierto tiempo nace un superordenador que se convierte en el más poderoso del planeta. IBM repite nombre, 'Blue Gene', para el nuevo monstruo, que ha sido comprado por el Departamento de Energía de EEUU.

Esta máquina, 'Blue Gene/P', triplica en potencia de computación a la que hasta ahora es la más poderosa, 'Blue Gene/L', también construida por IBM, y número uno del mundo según la lista Top500.

El nuevo superordenador es capaz de realizar operaciones a velocidades que superan el 'petaflops', es decir: 1.000.000.000.000.000 de operaciones cada segundo, o cerca de 100.000 veces más potente que un PC doméstico. De hecho, está diseñado para cálculos de hasta tres PFlops.

Según la BBC, ha sido comprada por el gobierno de EEUU y será instalada en el Laboratorio Nacional Argone del Departamento de Energía, situado en el estado de Illinois. Hay dos máquinas similares encargadas por otros laboratorios estadounidenses y una más irá a parar al Reino Unido.






El 'destronado'
Actualmente, el ordenador más poderoso del mundo funcionando es 'Blue Gene/L', que se encuentra en una laboratorio de la Agencia Nacional de Seguridad Nuclear en California (EEUU).

Para comparar, esta máquina cuenta con 131.072 procesadores, mientras que su recién nacida hermana mayor tiene 294.912 procesadores, en un diseño que permite ampliar esta cifra a 884.736.

No obstante, el título de 'el más rápido del mundo' suele durar poco. De hecho, ya se está fabricando otra supermáquina, apodado Roadrunner, que podría pulverizar los récords gracias a sus 16.000 procesadores Cell (diseñados para la PlayStation3 y capaces de procesar cada uno 256.000 millones de operaciones cada uno) que funcionarán paralelo con 16.000 procesadores convencionales.

La lista de ordenadores más potentes del mundo no deja, pues, de cambiar. España cuenta actualmente con el noveno más poderoso en funcionamiento (llegó a ser el caurto cuando se instaló, hace tres años), el ya célebre MareNostrum en Barcelona. Esta máquina es utilizada sobre todo para cálculos complejos relacionados con la biociencia.

Recientemente, el Centro de Supercomputación de Barcelona anunció su intención de adquirir en un futuro un nuevo superordenador mucho más potente y basado en chips.







Mas información:
http://www.research.ibm.com/journal/rd49-23.html


----------



## mabauti

y pensar que dentro de 15 años tendremos una destkop con tal capacidad.

Me pregunto cual sera la computadora de mayor eficiencia energiaconsumida/capacidaddecalculo


----------



## Fogonazo

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> ......Me pregunto cual sera la computadora de mayor eficiencia energiaconsumida/capacidaddecalculo


En el articulo de difusión de IBM habla sobre el tema (No lo leí totalmente)


----------



## Eduardo

? ? Es como preguntarse que auto de formula 1 aprovecha mejor el combustible.


----------



## Chico3001

http://www.top500.org/

Por si quieren ver la lista actalizada de las 500 computadoras mas rapidas del planeta... algun dia tendre una de esas en el patio de mi casa..  (se vale soñar no? total.. es el ultimo dia del año)


Edit... creo que ese articulo es de ayer...     en este momento la Blue Gene /L esta en 4o lugar... la primera es la roadrunner que segun el articulo aun estaba en desarrollo, pero los tecnicos se apuraron en la noche y la pusieron a trabajar en la mañana


----------



## electrodan

Y que tarjeta gráfica tiene?


----------



## Chico3001

Ni idea.... pero el Myth debe correr muuuuy bien...


----------



## fernandob

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> http://www.top500.org/
> 
> Por si quieren ver la lista actalizada de las 500 computadoras mas rapidas del planeta... algun dia tendre una de esas en el patio de mi casa..  (se vale soñar no? total.. es el ultimo dia del año)



YA TENES en tu casa la computadora mas rapida del planeta (la que era la mas rapida hace unos pocos años )
este tema va tan rapido que es solo esperar, hen otras csoas uno decia : mis nietos o mis hijos un dia tendran...................
nosotros hoy tenemos la que fue la PC mas rapida del planeta hace 10 años.

lo triste es que nos la imponen , nos obligan a consumirla ........yo con una 486 programaba PIC y mandaba mails y escribia mis archivos en word.........todo lo que realmente necesito .
ahora ....nada alcanza


----------



## ciri

que me dicen de algo como esto...

YouTube - Samsung SSD Awesomeness


----------



## Chico3001

Pero que locos........ lo que no dicen es que al final del video tuvieron que devolver todos los componentes a Samsung


----------



## Nepper

.... no entiendo nada ....
¿conectar 24 discos rígidos hace mas rápida la PC? .... bueno... no es que no sepa de computadoras... es que no tengo muy asimilado el ingles....

y con respecto a:

ciri escribió: 





> cuanto tarda en prender.. porque me molesta mucho esperar.. usa window vista seguro!.



no... windows vista no es soportado porque no tiene ram...  

PD: que alguien me mando a algún lado que explique como poner las citas con el "juancho escribio:" de título...


----------



## Andres Cuenca

YouTube - Samsung SSD Awesomeness

Ese es un video viral que lanzo samsung para demostrar hasta donde se puede llegar si un computador usa discos de estado solido. Los discos rígidos comunes son mecánicos, lo que de por si trae consigo unos retardos considerables debido a la inercia del cabezal de lectura/escritura, entre otras cosas.

Con los discos de estado solido se logra unas velocidades de acceso altísimas, en el caso se esos discos de samsumg son de 220 MB por segundo en lectura y de 200 MB por segundo en escritura.

El pero, como siempre en estas tecnologías tan innovadoras es el precio.


----------



## Tacatomon

Dios mio...

Vieron el video...

Quisas no lo resientan ustedes......

Pero mi AMD Duron a 667Mhz
HDD 80Gb IDE
256MB RAM DDR 266Mhz
And Graphics OnBoard
Si.

Lo que hace el dinero... Increible.

Me hubiese gustasdo mas que las fuentes ATX se hubiesen sobrecargado (se que nunca iba a suceder eso, con 2000W haces 2 PC´s como esa) y en verdad tuvieran que usar el extinguidor.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago

2...2222... no no puede ser

2gb de transferencia por segundo o entendi mal?

saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

China se ha hecho con la supercomputadora más rápida del planeta, la Tianhe-1A, la monstruosa máquina cuenta con 14336 CPUs Intel Xeon X5670 y 7168 GPUs NVIDIA Tesla M2050, contando además con una memoria de 98304GB y corriendo con Linux a 2.670 petaflops. Entre algunos de sus usos están la simulación aérea y la extracción de petróleo.



 
La lista de ordenadores más rápidos del planeta, TOP500, elaborada cada dos meses por universidades alemanas y estadounidenses, ha confirmado en su edición de noviembre que la supercomputadora china Tianhe-1A es la más rápida del mundo, acabando con casi dos décadas de dominio estadounidense y japonés.​ 
Según señaló ayer la agencia oficial Xinhua, el ránking indica que el ordenador, situado en el Centro Nacional de Supercomputación de la ciudad de Tianjin es capaz de desarrollar 2.670 billones de operaciones por segundo (2,67 petaflops por segundo), superando los 1,75 de la que hasta ahora ostentaba el primer lugar, el Cray Jaguar estadounidense. El tercer lugar en la lista también es para China, ya que en él figura el superordenador Nebulae, con 1,27 petaflops por segundo, situado en la ciudad de Shenzhen.​ 
Con este logro, China consigue por primera vez tener el ordenador más rápido del mundo, un logro que sólo han alcanzado hasta ahora Alemania, Reino Unido, Japón, Italia, la antigua Unión Soviética y EU, y que desde principios de los años 90 sólo habían ostentado computadoras niponas y estadounidenses. El Tianhe 1A supuso una inversión de $90,4 millones, desarrollado por la Universidad Militar de Changsha, en la provincia central china de Hunan.​ 




*Fuentes:*

http://tecnomagazine.net/2010/11/17/tianhe-1a-la-supercomputadora-mas-rapida-del-mundo/​
http://ciudadccs.info/?p=120733​


----------



## ByAxel

Que bonito seria ammm nooooo 
China secuestró 15% del tráfico de internet durante 18 minutos


----------



## Chico3001

18 minutos de toda la informacion de internet..... es una barbaridad de datos.......


----------



## ilcapo

PETAFLOPS ??? y eso de donde salio ???


----------



## Fogonazo

ilcapo dijo:


> PETAFLOPS ??? y eso de donde salio ???


¿ Leíste todo el post ?


----------



## electrodan

Estas son las computadoras mas rápidas que se conocen publicamente, pero creo que bien podría alguna agencia de inteligencia de Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, tener alguna supercomputadora mas potente oculta en algún lugar.


----------



## 0110110h

De una electrodan he escuchado varias veces decir q los militares yanquis están 25años adelantados en tecnología...


----------



## Tacatomon

electrodan dijo:


> Estas son las computadoras mas rápidas que se conocen publicamente, pero creo que bien podría alguna agencia de inteligencia de Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, tener alguna supercomputadora mas potente oculta en algún lugar.



¿Solo una? 

Ahora, con el perfeccionamiento de los GPU`s ¿Serán necesarios actuales procesadores?
SandyBridge?


----------



## Ratmayor

Han notado que en los nuevos procesadores, solo han tomado las tecnologías viejas y las han incorporado en la misma pastilla de silicio? Considero que es un gran avance en cuestión de miniaturización de componentes, pero sería justo llamarlo "nueva tecnología"?


----------



## Beamspot

Hasta donde yo se, los superordenadores militares usados para rádares de apertura sintética interferométrica no usan procesadores. Y realizan muuuchos cálculos por segundo, pero no publican cuantos, ya que es secreto.

Lo que sí sé es que usan arquitectura masivamente paralela (nada nuevo), reconfigurable, y HW dedicado específico, es decir, variantes de FPGA (o FPGA mismas), adecuando la potencia de cálculo y la circuitería a los cálculos a realizar. No en vano, algunas de estas FPGA llevan más de 512 unidades de MAC en un sólo integrado.


----------

